# Lancaster Ca. Ride



## 37fleetwood (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok, it sounds like it is really going to happen! I will be hosting a ride in Lancaster (God Willing) on saturday June 21st (The official First Day Of Summer). please submit ideas and let me know if we can expect you. I would like to model it on Jr.s San Diego Ride some time back. this means everyone bring something and we should lack nothing. you can even list what you can bring so everyone doesn't bring the same stuff. if you can't afford to bring anything just bring yourself, everyone is welcome! if some would like to come and don't have a way maybe some of you could carpool. hopefully we can get this in before the real heat comes to the high desert.
Scott


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm in... It should be my Wife on her pink Firestone Super Cruiser, My son William on the Rat King 53 Monark Super Deluxe, My son Albert on my 48 Super Deluxe. I will of course be riding my all Chrome 52 Firestone Super Cruiser The little ones can stay with my Folks in Rosamond.  I'll bring a case of water and a case of the good stuff... Pabst Blue Ribbon...lol  Okay Miller Lite then.  Looking forward to it and I hope some of you Long Beachers make it out.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 6, 2008)

You guys out on the coast are havin too much fun:eek: and I'm too far away ...

So all I can do is get on my bike, ride down to the carry out and start scratchin off lottery tickets....if I hit 5 grand I'll be out sometime this summer hehehehe


----------



## schwinnja (Jun 6, 2008)

Scott, where in the he-- is Lancaster?
Will we see babes in bikinis in Lancaster?  

John


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 6, 2008)

just come out and we'll give you something to ride. if you book in advance you can get round trip for around $200.00, I did when I went to Indiana and to see Chestnut Hollow.(of course the price of fuel was lower then)
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 6, 2008)

schwinnja said:


> Scott, where in the he-- is Lancaster?
> Will we see babes in bikinis in Lancaster?
> 
> John




babes??? not unless you bring them with you, remember everyone is supposed to bring something! 
Scott


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 7, 2008)

ol'tin bender said:


> The way the wind has been blowing you will be lucky to see the road much less babes in bikinis!!:eek:





  I lived in the A.V. for like 3 years in the 90's.... There are women out there.. just not in bikinis, all have kids, and their husbands or soon to be ex.. Are locked up in Tehachapi.... Ahh the good old days... When hunting for tail was like fishing with dynamite...LOL


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm still coming up... I'm still bringing bikes, and I guess we could just make it a really short ride over to the watering hole.... I hope we are still doing this. Can a Ballooner get a head count?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 14, 2008)

if no one chimes in I agree, a nice ride up to the chicken wing place for some buffalo wings and a pitcher!! 
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, no one has said they were coming so the ride is basically cancelled.the plan now is to meet in town and ride to the local saturday night car cruise and hang out for a bit and call it a night. I am expecting Jr. and Mike but that's it at this point. I'm kinda disappointed that no one even said they were or weren't coming. I realize it is just too far (believe me I know, I drove to the ones down there a few times this year!!) Oh well I was going to give away a free prewar Dayton to everyone who came! too late now it was going to be a surprise but you guys missed out. 
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 16, 2008)

well, I didn't want them to feel that bad but now that you have let it out, I guess they will just have to live with the fact. 
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 17, 2008)

well it is uphill
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Scott


----------



## kendemned (Jun 17, 2008)

*I know it's late but*

I wouldn't have been able to make it anyway. I had to get a second job just to make ends meet. Now my time for fun is really limited.
 I haven't been able to go to a lot of the rides that are a few miles from my house. 
 Oh well, Maybe sometime in the near future.


  Ken


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry guys for not saying yay or nay. I have had a scheduling conflict. Keep in mind everyone that rides regularly down here is everyone -2. Ok maybe that's not the exact math there are maybe 3 die hards that commute.
Don't take it personal we ride regularly because it's in our back yard.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jun 17, 2008)

*Sluuuuuug........*

Sorry I had planned to go but every bill I owe is now + my rental income went down 

I have stalled selling on the bay... also my own stuff so I will be scamblin for dough for the 4th Parade... hope I can do that!


You and Jr. have a cold one for me don't get any Buffalo Grease on your bikes!!! 

J...


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 17, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> Ok, no one has said they were coming so the ride is basically cancelled.the plan now is to meet in town and ride to the local saturday night car cruise and hang out for a bit and call it a night. I am expecting Jr. and Mike but that's it at this point. I'm kinda disappointed that no one even said they were or weren't coming. I realize it is just too far (believe me I know, I drove to the ones down there a few times this year!!) Oh well I was going to give away a free prewar Dayton to everyone who came! too late now it was going to be a surprise but you guys missed out.
> Scott





   lol... A free Dayton....That's funny.... See you Saturday


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 17, 2008)

Junior you may win the boobie prize I know Scott said he has some Breezes and Hollywoods


----------



## schwinnja (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Scott, I got lost looking at the bikinis on my way up your way!!!

Sorry, hurt my back and couldn't ride.
Your temp couldn't have been any warmer than our 102 on Sunday was it?

Try again for the fall, and we'll all come up and have a good time in the high 
desert.

See you and Mike in HB for the 4th of July parade????
I'll be there if my back allows.

John


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm not saying it's not hot here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 and Junior, I hope you will be able to drive after we cool off a bit. Oh, and you won the not quite free Monark/higgins!
Scott


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah, I guess it goes without saying but I will say it anyway...can't make your ride, didn't make your ride and probably won't make your ride in the future...sorry but the beach wins out every time and it is the main reason I enjoy the old bikes. Hell I could go to several beaches in the time it would take to go one way to AV... plus if I wanted to drive an hour and a half to see no bikinis and dirt I would go to John's


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Jun 17, 2008)

old hotrod said:


> Yeah, I guess it goes without saying but I will say it anyway...can't make your ride, didn't make your ride and probably won't make your ride in the future...sorry but the beach wins out every time and it is the main reason I enjoy the old bikes. Hell I could go to several beaches in the time it would take to go one way to AV... plus if I wanted to drive an hour and a half to see no bikinis and dirt I would go to John's




Wow sounds like I missed some fun while in Yosemite.

 Living by the beach and seeing the eye candy is a major reason i ride so much.

Hopefully you guys understand and I did wave at the Lancaster sign as a drove by it Monday on my way home.

55 vette

PS I agree with you old hotrod i would like to see johns even with that drive.


----------



## schwinnja (Jun 21, 2008)

ol'tin bender said:


> Just to let you guys know what you are missing it is 105* as I write this!!





Only 113 in Hemet today!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 22, 2008)

it pushed up on 108? here in Lancaster yesterday.Tod stopped by on his way to see his sister. ( thanx Tod it was nice meeting you ) Junior came over from visiting his parents and took all the prewar Huffmans I was going to give away, well maybe it was more like a Huffy and a few Schwinns. I got some photos though not too many. I'll post them.
Scott


----------

